# Cycling GH?



## The Tater (Nov 18, 2019)

I didn’t want to thread jack JymJunkie so I will ask my question here. I have seen where folks recommend cycling GH 5 days on and 2 days off. Where does that come from? Is it to save costs or is there a legitimate reason to cycle it? I’m just curious


----------



## Spongy (Nov 18, 2019)

The Tater said:


> I didn’t want to thread jack JymJunkie so I will ask my question here. I have seen where folks recommend cycling GH 5 days on and 2 days off. Where does that come from? Is it to save costs or is there a legitimate reason to cycle it? I’m just curious



Cost saving only IMO.  Pointless.  It gets justified time and time again by people saying it will assist with insulin resistance caused by HGH.  So will a lot of other things.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 18, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Cost saving only IMO.  Pointless.  It gets justified time and time again by people saying it will assist with insulin resistance caused by HGH.  So will a lot of other things.




Yeh about to post something on that resistance lolz. I freaking hate the insulin resistance, being Type1. 

But pretty much $$$ savings, whatever you can work with, go for it


----------

